# Downsize your bowls



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Why we tend to feed too much. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21501249


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually measure Kodi's food, so it really doesn't matter what size bowl I put it in. I want performance, and obesity and strenuous activities don't mix well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Karen I bet you're the exception. Sabine recommends measuring cups and a weigh scale to weigh you dog. Pounds creep on easily. Before we know it a dog can gain two pounds. and for a Hav. that's huge.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats interesting.

I don't even feed Gucci in a bowl, she usually gets fed with the smaller side dish flat plates

Kara


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually use a measuring cup too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I also use a measuring cup! I was just putting some on a saucer for McGee at the first of the week since he didn't like a bowl and it didn't look like it was enough. I was surprised when I decided to measure it and it was 1/4 cup which was exactly what he was supposed to be getting!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Measuring cup here too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah Karen I bet you're the exception. Sabine recommends measuring cups and a weigh scale to weigh you dog. Pounds creep on easily. Before we know it a dog can gain two pounds. and for a Hav. that's huge.


Many of our walks take us right by the vet's office, and we often stop in for a cookie, just so it remains a positive place. So I use the scale there at the same time. Kodi gained about 1/2 lb over the winter, but I think it's because we couldn't go on our long walks because of all the snow. I think it will go away by itself this spring!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah we don't get out near as much in the winter and we have to burn off a little every spring. It's never easy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not for me either!ound:


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always used measuring cups, and I have a baby scale for keeping track of weights. I just won't have an overweight dog. 

6 1/2 year old Libby tipped the scales at 16 3/4 pounds when we adopted her in December. I could see she needed to drop a significant amount of weight, and started feeding her a little less than what Mojo, at a fit and trim 17 pounds, was eating. By March, Libby was down to 13 pounds and is now 12 1/2 and very fit. Daily mile walks helped, but it really was very easy and she never acted deprived.

It never occurred to me that anyone didn't measure their dog food.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> It never occurred to me that anyone didn't measure their dog food.


Me either.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the 1/3 measuring cup twice a day. Treats during the day. 

I am concerned with the obesity factor also, so I will tend to weigh the boys once in awhile. It is really easy to spoil these furballs with extra treats because they are so stinkin cute! 

Show your feeding bowls!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I use a measuring cup and I found a divided bowl. It keeps them from gulping down their food. And since Bella can get struvite crystals, I add an equal amount of water to the bowl and mix in her canned food. I think the water add fills her up even more.

Measuring their food is like me counting calories--if I don't, the pounds (or ounces in their case!) can creep in.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I measure. lily gets 1/4 cup, twice a day. She is 8.4. I take her to the vet every other month for a cookie and the scale. She loves to visit.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am very strict with my guys. I measure and weigh all their food. I also weigh my guys a few times a week. Since I cut back, they all have waists and I can feel their ribs and backbones! Bradys mom says they are too thin but that's because her guys are chubs. Let's see if she catches that sentence...LOL. With the help of Sabine, my guys are at their fighting weights
Bowl size is N/A!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I am very strict with my guys. I measure and weigh all their food. I also weigh my guys a few times a week. Since I cut back, they all have waists and I can feel their ribs and backbones! Bradys mom says they are too thin but that's because her guys are chubs. Let's see if she catches that sentence...LOL. With the help of Sabine, my guys are at their fighting weights
> Bowl size is N/A!


Kodi's vet says he's "thin, but not too thin". He says it's much healthier, and dogs live significantly longer if they are kept on the thin side.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

How much should I be feeding Josie...she is 8 months old and weighs 7 lbs???????


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Man, every time I have looked at the title of this thread, my first thought is that Dave is wanting us to downsize our *BOWELS*!! :frusty: ound:

Augie uses a dessert-sized plate...and we measure. He has a waist and I can feel his ribs as well. The only time I think he would overeat is if I kept putting roast chicken on his plate. He does love chicken! Guess I had better not clue him in that my birds are related!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mushmouse1 said:


> How much should I be feeding Josie...she is 8 months old and weighs 7 lbs???????


Every dog will need a different amount bsed on size, metabolism and the kind of food you are feeding. As a general rule, the "suggested amounts" from the manufacturer are WAY on the high side.

Start with what you are feeding her now. How does she feel? does she have a defined "waist"? Can you feel her ribs easily, but she still has a layer of flesh over them? You should be able to feel her backbone, but when she's wet, it shouldn't stick out in a series of bumps. If she's about like this, you're probably feeding her the right amount. If she's "meatier" than this, you probably should cut her back a bit, if she's thinner than this increase her food a bit. Make slow, SMALL adjustments... she's a small dog!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee was being a real pain about eating. He would skip 3 meals and always eat the 4th. Then he'd eat good and then repeat the bad eating habits. The vet said to feed him 1/2 of what we were feeding him. That worked wonders. He gets 1/2 of 1/3 cup 2 times a day with a small amount of soft food too. We always measure his food.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I use the 1/3 measuring cup twice a day. Treats during the day.


Same here.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A large percentage of dog owners don't understand when their dog is heavier than it needs to be. We see a lot of overweight Havanese, including some of the puppies we've placed-especially the older ones.

Feeling ribs has always been given as a method, but it's not really reliable. A dog can have a big belly, and you can still feel the ribs.

Any of these dogs should have a noticeable "tuckup". In other words, when you run your hands back along and underneath the ribcage, the abdomen should get smaller, or tuckup from there.

Being overweight is the worst thing for the health of these dogs, especially the older ones. Just like us, it gets easier to add pounds as we age.

It's very easy for these dogs to feel "solid" and still be pounds overweight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Any of these dogs should have a noticeable "tuckup". In other words, when you run your hands back along and underneath the ribcage, the abdomen should get smaller, or tuckup from there.


I think that's what I was trying to say when I talked about their "waist". Tuck up is much more descriptive!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't invent it. It a commonly used term in conformation.

http://nefer-temu.8m.com/info/glossary.htm

I just wish I could get dog people to call a Gaskin a Gaskin in dogs, instead of "tibia and fibula" or "second thigh", and such. I don't know why it has to remain only a horse conformation term when dogs have the same thing.


----------

